# C'est impossible que tu n'en sois pas ému



## StRiGnAdO

Buona sera a tutti.
Ho un dubbio rispetto alla collocazione pronominale in francese, in una frase negativa che contiene un verbo riflessivo e la particella _ne_ insieme. Guardino la frase in italiano e poi la traduzione al francese che io ho fatto:

In italiano: _L'incidente è stato orribile. È impossibile che tu __non te ne sia comosso__._
In francese: _L'accident était horrible. C'est impossible que tu __*ne t'en sois pas ému*._


È giusta la traduzione?

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Yendred

StRiGnAdO said:


> _C'est impossible que tu __*n'en sois pas ému*._


----------



## Paulfromitaly

E' l'italiano che non quadra.

_È impossibile che tu _non te ne* ti* sia comosso.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Bonjour à tous, 

Je ne sais pas si la phrase italienne est correcte, n'étant pas native.
En Français, les deux formes existent :

être ému
s'émouvoir de quelque chose
pour "être ému", on dira : C'est impossible que tu n'en sois pas ému
mais la phrase italienne, correcte ou pas, correspond à "s'émouvoir de quelque chose" - donc la phrase proposée par StRiGnAdO est parfaite.
In italiano: _L'incidente è stato orribile. È impossibile che tu __non te ne sia comosso__._
In francese: _L'accident était horrible. C'est impossible que tu __*ne t'en sois pas ému*._
NB - si on s'adresse à une femme, ému aura la marque du féminin (émue)

Cordialement
LesCopainsd'abord


----------



## EdenMartin

> En Français, les deux formes existent :


Anche in italiano: _che tu non te ne sia commosso_ è un'espressione elaborata, non certo corrente, ma comunque corretta.


----------



## Pietruzzo

EdenMartin said:


> Anche in italiano: _che tu non te ne sia commosso_ è un'espressione elaborata, non certo corrente, ma comunque corretta.


Non credo. Dal punto di vista semantico un incidente orribile non commuove ma semmai sconvolge. Inoltre ci si commuove per qualcosa, non di qualcosa, per cui l'uso di "ne" è improprio


----------



## lorenzos

"Alcuni italiani se ne sono commossi" (De Sanctis)
"era commossa di sentirsi così bene" (Fogazzaro)
"Era commossa di quelle stoffe" (Alvaro)
"era commossa di vederlo cosí addolorato" (Cancogni)


----------

